

YC Startups Unite to Drive Nail into Coffin of IE6 - dwynings
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2009/08/04/startups-unite-to-drive-nail-into-the-coffin-of-internet-explorer-6/

======
Derrek
Awesome! Every bit of pressure helps the world leave behind IE6. Hopefully
this effort will increase pressure for corporate installations to upgrade too.

